# Duyuru > Kültür >  Sübyancı sapık papazlar,rahipler,rahibeler vs...ler

## akazkisbo

Sübyancı sapık papazlar

Bizim din görevlilerimiz bu iğrençliği yapsa tefe koyup çalar masonik medya.Ama ahlaksızlığı sergileyenler bir takım papazlar,rahipler,rahibeler,keşişler olduğu zaman bıçak gibi kesilir yorumlar.Sanki hiçbir şey olmamış gibi davranırlar.

Vatikanın sapık papazlarını yer yer duyarız bazı yayın organlarında.üzellikle İslamcı yayınlarımız bize bildirir bu tür haberleri.Ama bu tür haberleri ne vatikanın Türkiye temsilcisi zaman paçavrasında nede hürriyet,milliyet,cumhuriyet gibi İSLAM düşmanı bazı gazetelerde görebiliriz.

Fettullah Gülen adlı şahısın ağzından hiçbir zaman bu konuda bir söz duyamazsınız.Hıristiyanlık ve musevilikğe gelebilecek her hangi bir leke onu zor durumlara düşürebilir çünkü.Ama dediğim gibi bizim din görevlileri böyle bir şerefsizlik yapsalar ülkede SAVAş çıkar be savaş.

İşte basından toparladığım bazı PAPAZ sapıklıkları..

Nurcu tayfaya ikramım olsun..

Rahiplerin cinsel taciz ve çocuklara tecavüz eylemleri sebebiyle Katolik dünyası tarihinin en derin sosyal krizini yaşıyor.Bunlarla ilgili basında çıkan bazı haberler şöyledir.

***
İspanyağyı karıştıran eşcinsel rahip olayı da daha önce İtalyağda yaşanmış ve kitap olarakta yayınlanmış.ğğEş cinsel bir rahibin itiraflarığğ adlı kitap Türkçeğyede çevrilerek 2001 yılının ekim ayında yayınlanmıştı.Kitap Katolik dünyasından tartışma başlattı.

Vatikanğı sarsan skandal

Polonya baş piskoposu Juliusz Paetz,genç rahip adaylarıyla sapık ilişkide bulunduğuna dair suçlamalarının ardından istifasını Vatikanğa sunmak zorunda kaldı.Katolik kilisesini temellerinden sarsan skandal sonrası rahibin istifasını kabul etmek zorunda kalan Papa John Paulğde yaşanan olayları utanç verici olarak nitelendirdi.

Poznanğda görev yapan 67 yaşındaki baş piskoposun papaz okullarındaki genç papaz adaylarının odalarına gece gizlice girdiği ve sapık ilişkide bulunduğu iddia ediliyordu.Polonyağda yayınlanan birçok gazetede yer alan habere göre Poznanğdaki rahipler baş piskopos Paetzğin sapık ilişkisinden uzun süredir haberdar idiler ve bunu vatikanğa haber verdiler.Vatikan uzun bir süre geçtikten sonra kasım ayında bir soruşturma ekibi gönderdi.

Toplumların çöküş sebebi

Geçenlerde bazı medyada toplumların bugünkü insanlık dışı perişan halinin gerçek sebebini yansıtan iki haber yayınlandı.Bunlardan biri eski ABD başkanı Nixonğın beyaz saraydaki ses kayıtlarının açıklanmasıydı.Güçlü toplumların çöküş sebebini şöyle açıklıyordu Nixon:

ğğYunanlığlara ne olduğunu biliyorsunuz.Eşcinsellik onları mahvetti.Elbette Aristo bir eşcinseldi ve hepimiz biliyoruz ki Socrates de öyleydi.Son altı Roma imparatoru eş cinseldi.Papazlar,rahibelerle yatıyorlardı.Bu yıllarca devam etti,yüzyıllarca.şimdi eşcinselliğin yaygın olduğu İngiltereğnin haline bir bakın,Fransağya bakın.ğğ

Amerikağnın tanınmış rahiplerinden Frank Mccourt bu konuda ğğEvlenme yasağı insan doğasına aykırı,papazları günaha teşvik eden bu kural kaldırılmalı.Kilise kendi bindiği dalı kesiyor.ğğ diye konuştu.

Filorida eyaletinin gözde kesimlerinden Palm Beachğte saygın bir din adamı olarak tanınan 65 yaşındaki rahip Joseph Keith Symons sübyancı olduğunu itiraf etti ve görevinden istifa etti.Kimliği gizlenen bir erkeğin geçen ay Symonsğu suçlamasının ardından sübyancı rahip suçunu itiraf etmek zorunda kaldı.

Dediğim gibi bizim din görevlilerimiz böyle yapsalar islamı kökten kaldıralım diye manşetler atarlar.Bilmem hangi köyün bir sapığı cin çıkartmak adına,muska adına,büyü bozma adına bazı sapıklıkları sergilediklerinde hemen İSLAM a saldırırlar.Ama bu tür Papaz haberlerini pek duyurmazlar.

Ben duyurayım dedim.Malum yolumuz ab.Her bir şeyini iyi etüt etmek lazım..

Hepiniz ALLAHğa emanet olunğ

www.azapaskerleri.net [email protected] 

Not:Gelen olumsuz tepkiler üzerine Büyük Kulüp Derin Devlet yazımın 3.Dosyasını yayınlamaktan vazgeçtim.Yüreği yetmeyen kendini ATATüRKüü ve LAİK sanan birtakım CUMHURİYETüİ ve KORKUSUZ geçinen kocaaaaa gövdeli ama fare kadar cesaretleri olmayanlar bu yazıyı yayınlamaktan korktular.Ne diye başlarına iş açılır diye.Oysa üstümüzde kara kara dolaşan bu MASONİK bulutları korkarak dağıtamayız..Neyseğ

Ne diyelim canları sağolsunğ

----------

